# cycle question



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a new tank that I thought had cycled... wrong and so it got a little overstocked given this. Ammonia is under control but I have quite a nitrite spike 1 ppm going on, a few days now. I have been doing 30% water changes daily and adding some CYCLE and today some TOPFIN after these changes.

My question is this. I am tempted to continue with the daily changes but I wonder if I should just let things settle a bit and give the tank a bit of time to build enough bacteria. 

I have lost one fish in the process, not extraordinary, but I would like to avoid a mass extinction.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

There can be different ways to deal with this. Since you have already placed fish into the tank, and want to speed up the bacteria growth to control the nitrite/nitrate/ammonia levels, you may consider putting in some Seachem Stability (which is bacteria in a bottle). 

You may also consider placing a sponge filter into your tank to give more surface area for bacteria growth. 

Each water change you do will take away some good bacteria in the water column. However, doing a 20% to 30% water change will help the nitrate/nitrite/ammonia levels.

hope you find your tank's balance.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You could also add some media or substrate from a well established filter/aquarium.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks all
ammonia, nitrite and nitrate all ok, yahooo
now, I am tryin to figure why the red eye and blue ram seem a little stressed still.

ph is too high... 7.4 must be the substrate I guess.


----------

